
Ask HN: A year to do my own thing – how should I prepare? - johnbroccoli
My partner has got an amazing job offer (for a year-ish) in an area that doesn&#x27;t have many software engineering opportunities. I&#x27;d like to take that time to do something I&#x27;ve always wanted - start my own company, preferably building a SaaS product.<p>I have a full-time job now as a software engineer in the bay area. There&#x27;s a year and three months before we leave California.<p>What can I do now to prepare? What skills should I learn? What books should I read? Has anyone here done this before and do you have any advice?
======
nannooo
Solo startup founder here (of a not so successful SaaS startup yet(!)). First
of all make sure you have a lot of money to spend. I know you will probably be
able to code it up yourself (just like I do), but you will have spendings in
stuff like advertisements, graphics, email outreach programs, hosting and
stuff. Depending on your niche, you will probably need a LOT of advertisement
money.

First of all. Try to find your thing. What makes you super excited (next to
coding)? DO A LOT OF RESEARCH on that. Seriously, I can't stress that enough.
One of my mistakes. Make sure you find something that you can improve, where
is an actual market (still a need for it) and what doesn't take 10 years to
build by yourself.

Make sure you create something that is different and better than other
products on the market. That makes it soo much easier to market.

Things you should learn right now:

\- Get the basics of accountancy. I know that it is pretty boring stuff, but
doing this right from the beginning will save a lot of work later on.

\- Read about advertising; funnels, copywriting, value adding, facebook
marketing, influencer marketing and so on. Just consume it all and don't be
afraid to test things.

\- Save up a lot of money. You will likely run out of money sooner than you
think. Everything costs money.

\- Start interviewing people that are in your target market. Find out what you
can do to make their lives easier. Try to sell time and/or money (as in
savings) with your startup.

Last but not least, just do it :). Good luck!

------
theprop
If you don't have any great ideas, I'm looking for partners...I have way too
many ideas than I cold realize in a lifetime.

I'd suggest not to read too much...start building! Get stuff out there. Be
careful in terms of what idea to work on...ideally something you're passionate
about and that can generate revenues fast and that you can build on your own.
You should be able to come up with say 100 ideas, maybe 10 of which are
promising. I'd also strongly suggest looking for a business partner (congrats
sounds like you have a great life partner :-D ). Also get mentors. I think
having a mentor+partner is far better than reading even 100 books about
building a business. Btw, the NSF SBIR deadlines are in 2 weeks, you could
apply for R&D funding from them if you have an idea you're somewhat confident
in.

No reason not to start building your SaaS service now btw...see if it gets
somewhere before you take the time off.

Also, focus on living...sports, meditation, doing stuff inherently enjoyable
for you...

------
Mz
This might interest you: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/business-
bootstrappe...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/business-
bootstrappers)

